# [solved] nextcloud and php7

## Elleni

I come from trying to switch my gentoo box to php7. Everything but nextcloud seems to work fine, when switching. I did set the following modules to php7 with eselect: 

```
cli apache2 fpm cgi

```

and restarted apache2 and php-fpm service. 

Now roundcube, and my drupal website still work, but nextcloud displays just a empty white page. As soon as I set apache2 module back to php5 and restart apache, nextcloud displays again. So is apache not yet ready for php7 or do I have to modify some settings/configs in order to get it to work with php7?

----------

## Elleni

I solved it by adding php target: php7-0 to make.conf and re-emerging pecl-apcu.  :Smile: 

----------

